# What to use with 5.1 HD Master Audio Content



## Fazorcat (May 7, 2011)

Ok, so I'm loving Audyssey DSX on my Onkyo TX-NR1007. I have a 9.1 system with front heights. I was using THX Cinema mode but discovered Audyssey DSX sounds better. 

When I watch a movie in 7.1 HD-MA content I use Audyssey DSX mode...that's great, no questions. 

When the movie is in 5.1 HD-MA content I can still use Audyssey DSX mode but it doesn't use the surround back speakers. Still sounds great. But I found out that with 5.1 content I have the option of DTS Neo 6 DSX... which then uses the surround backs to make it 7.1. 

Is this better? It's hard to tell the difference currently. I plan to do more testing. 

Just wondering if that DTS Neo 6 does anything bad to the quality or just adds sounds to the surround backs.

Thanks and sorry if this has been covered a million times.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

The different processing modes do not "hurt" the sound, but they obviously change it by synthesizing channels that are not on the original source material.
Use the one that works best with your speakers and room setup.


----------



## Fazorcat (May 7, 2011)

Thanks for the response...yeah, I'll have to do more testing. Was hard to find info on DTS Neo 6 and how that works with DSX.


----------



## Fazorcat (May 7, 2011)

Fazorcat said:


> Thanks for the response...yeah, I'll have to do more testing. Was hard to find info on DTS Neo 6 and how that works with DSX.


Chashint...if you were me what do you think you'd do? Would you watch a 5.1 movie with just the 5.1 channels, or would you use some sound processing to use all 7.1 channels?


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

I would listen to a few movie scenes that had good surround effects using 5.1 and the 7.1 modes and decide which I liked best.
After giving it a good investigation I would set it how I liked it and forget about it.


----------



## Fazorcat (May 7, 2011)

Will do. Thanks


----------



## mr_tv (Mar 18, 2014)

With the differences of DTS and Audessy it is really a matter of what you like the sound of. I have found with some types of movies I will choose Audessy but with another I find DTS neo:X is a better choice. In general I like to go with DTS if it is an action film. If it is a chic flic with a more tame soundtrack I will turn on the Audessy. This isn't a hard and fast rule mind you because everyone will have reasons to do things differential. I love this hobby and what flies in my theater room would crash in yours. I did find with experimenting between the two systems that the film Super 8 with a lot of action and a very dynamic soundtrack was better viewed with Audessy. I used the train wreck scene to listen to the differences between sound processing. I really thought the DTS would do the best but was so surprised when the Audessy did things to the playback of the wreck that just sounded better to me. Experiment, have fun and discover what you like in your theater.


----------



## sdurani (Oct 28, 2010)

Fazorcat said:


> Just wondering if that DTS Neo 6 does anything bad to the quality or just adds sounds to the surround backs.


With 5.1-channel sources, DTS Neo:6 extracts a surround-back channel and sends it to both rear speakers. Doesn't touch the front channels, doesn't interfere with DSX.


----------

